# Where to find it in the Cleveland area...



## mlindegarde (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone from the west side of Cleveland, OH area? If so, where are you buying your wood?

I'm relatively new to wood working and the area in which I now live. I'm having trouble finding where to buy good wood (ply and hardwood) in the Cleveland, OH area. The plywood at Home Depot and Lowe's isn't really the quality I'm after and they don't carry good hardwoods or cherry.

I know Woodcraft has smaller pieces of exotic woods, but I'm not going to be able to find 8/4 anything there. I'm hoping to find something like Wood Werks (in Columbus) somewhere around Cleveland. 84 lumber is good for dimensional pieces, but they don't carry any plywood (as far as I saw).

This seems like the best place to ask this question. Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## MoFrak (Jan 24, 2012)

I am located just outside CMH in Dublin and will be having around 4000 Bd/mix of Cherry and White Oak ( Rift and Qtr sawn in the next couple of weeks. My pricing structure is better than Woodwerks and Woodcraft which charge anywhere from $6 - 6.50 bd ft for 4/4. I have some 4/4 and 5/4 and a little 6/4. Let me know what volume you might need and can work up a quote.. I am going to try and target hobbiests and part time woodworkers. Cost will start in $4 bd /ft and go down based on the quantitiy you purchase. Shoot me a message


----------



## MoFrak (Jan 24, 2012)

The large woodworking show is going on at the Ohio State fairgrounds Feb 3- 5th if you are going to be in the area for the show you can stop by and see the product.


----------



## dee2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Keim Lunber in Charm, down in Amish country, Huge place, haven't been there yet, check website
Hartzler Lumber in Smithville, near Wooster also had reclaimed, check website and call ahead
Kidron Lumber in Kidron, also in Amish country. Very nice people, reasonable prices, call ahead


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm on the East side of Cleveland , try the Hardwood Lumber Co. in Middlefield. Also Metro Hardwoods in downtown Cleveland on Trane Ave. Haven't tried Metro but HLC in Middlefield I 've had good luck.


----------



## jat (Oct 24, 2010)

I buy nearly all my wood from Keim Lumber in Charm, Ohio. In addition to a total lumber selection, they have a great selection of exotic "cut-offs" which are 4/4 up to 12/4 and in lengths of 8' and more. They also will cut anything you want to other dimensions. The store is great with a wide choice of tools and hardware items. As well, they have quality plywood.


----------



## MoFrak (Jan 24, 2012)

Have never been there but I hear really good things about Keim Lumber in Charm.. I might have to take a trip just to see the place!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in Pittsburgh, PA and visit Keim 3 or 4 times a year. It is worth the trip as they carry almost anything you could ask for. I purchased a 4' x 5' x 2" thick slab from the crotch of a walnut tree as well as a 12' x 2" x 2" thick slab of walnut. The croth will become a table top for a coffee table for my gameroom.

Anyway, the store is fantastic, extremely well-stocked, and full of the most knowledgable help you could expect. It's a destination in itself.


----------



## mlindegarde (Dec 28, 2009)

@MoFrak
Due to a rather unexpected twist of events I will actually be going to the woodworking show in Columbus. However, at this point I'm not really in a position to buy much lumber. I'm just trying to figure out where to get it once I do need it.

@Everyone Else
Keim Lumber looks like a great option. At just about 2 hours from my home it's a bit of a drive, but it looks like they have great options.

I made a trip down to Hartville Hardware this past weekend (looking for a bandsaw). While there one of the guys in hardware showed me some pictures of the new building they'll be moving to later this year. The new building has a six acre indoor lumber yard (huge). This might be another very good option in the near future.


----------



## Tenfingers58 (Jan 25, 2011)

I also live on the west side of Cleveland and I get maple for kids toys at West End Lumber on W. 130th st.
They have other hardwoods there but I don't know what they are.
Let the picker in the barn know what you need they have always been helpful to me.
Like most lumberyards the "order takers/cashiers" expect you to know what you want but are generaly helpful if you don't know.
I try to get there mid morning or mid afternoon when they aren't so busy and have more time to help/explain things (grading and so on)
There's a big plywood place on Harvard (east side) but I don't know if they do retail.


----------



## mlindegarde (Dec 28, 2009)

@Tenfingers58
Thanks for the suggestions. Although I haven't done much woodworking, I have read an awful lot. Generally speaking, I know enough to ask for the right thing (grade, surface, edge, etc…): once I find the place that sells it.


----------



## svenman (Feb 6, 2012)

I am in the solon area - and like Marsh Valley Lumber in Middlefield. Its about 20 minutes from me. I am pretty much set on them for my hardwood. If I need cabinet grade plywood, Hartville TruValue is spot on, or I'll head to Baird Brothers if I am looking for Walnut plywood.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I would also suggest CR Muterspaw but they're a decent piece from West Cleveland - over near Xenia, Ohio. Great place tho if you're looking for a road trip  http://www.crlumber.com/


----------

